# you couldn't make it up



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This tells you all you need to know about the current situation: ''A duck was put 'under arrest' by Egypt's police after a device was found attached to it yesterday. Fishermen in Qena spotted the undercover duck and turned it in to the police. Security sources are examining the device that was attached to the duck - which (as logic would indicate) was probably not feeding any 'government secrets' and was instead a tracking device for scientific/migration purposes


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2013)

They later made soup of the bird. It looks more like a water crane. photo


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

zaytoona said:


> They later made soup of the bird. It looks more like a water crane. photo



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Nature-Conservation-Egypt-NCE/131002746947143


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Even the reality has exceeded the fantasy in Egypt.

"Agent 007 James Stork"


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2013)

It took a little longer than I thought for them to get around to it.



> Sad news: Menes the White Stork has been killed.
> 
> After being safely released into the Salugah & Ghazal protected area several days ago, Menes flew off to a nearby Nile Island, where he was captured and killed, to be eaten by local villagers.
> 
> Read more at: LINK


----------

